# General Business Category > Entrepreneurship and Business Management Forum >  Advice on registering a business

## Rafael

Hi Everyone

I need to register a business.

I have gone to www.cipc.co.za and it looks relatively cheap and easy to do so, but on Hellopeter.com there are so many complaints.

Did you use somebody or through whom did you go through.

Thank you in advance for your replies.

----------


## BusFact

Cipc is a Government organisation. There are always going to be complaints. With a bit of patience and some lowered expectations, the registration process usually happens eventually. I've done it directly with them before and it went off ok.

----------

Rafael (24-Mar-15)

----------


## Jacky

Hi Rafael,

I have successfully registered a small business through the CIPC and the online system is rather user friendly.  Unfortunately when I registered the business, the CIPC was just switching over to the new online portal and so I encountered many glitches and even posted a few complaints on hellopeter myself!  It took me about 2 months to complete the process successfully.

I would suggest that you give it a go but know that it may take longer than expected and require some patience and persistence on your part.   

Have a great day

Jacky

----------

